# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  نظره على سوق دبي  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تلبية لطلب بعض الاخوان للتطرق لسوق دبي وبعض الشركات المتداوله فيه  
-------------------------------------- 
اغلق سوق دبي 4942 يوم 9/10/2014  على المدى الطويل للمستثمرين  فمازال السوق باعتقادي يستهدف تجاوز القمه 5400 والله اعلم 
وبعدها له اهداف عند مستويات تاريخيه عند 6300 
وذلك مرهون بالمحافظه على 4200 نقطه وهي الدعم الاهم لكامل الحركه التي بدأت من 1600 من بداية 2013 
والترند الرئيسي للموجه كامله واستبعد زيارتها في الحالات الطبيعيه والاستقرار السياسي والاقتصادي ككل   اما على المدى القصير وللمضاربين اليوميين والاسبوعيين 
نتوقع ارتداد للسوق لمستويات 5100 على المدى القصير والاغلاق فوقها يستهدف 5200 ثم 5400 القمه الاخيره 
علما ان الدعم الحالي لاستمرار هذا التوقع الايجابي  للمدى القصير عند 4888
حتى تتاكد انتهاء عمليات التراجع الحاليه 
يبقى ماسبق اجتهاد شخصي قابل للخطا والصواب 
والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

----------


## p7i

تسلم يا غالي 
تلخيص ما تفضلت به : 
السوق بوجه عام : صعود
التفاصيل...  للمستثمرين :
دخول السوق من اى سعر فوق 4200 
الهدف الاول : 5400  الاستمرار في المراكز في حالة الاغلاق فوقها 
الهدف الثاني : 6300 الخروج من السوق و اعادة التحليل للؤشر ثم اتخاذ القرار
الوقف و الخروج من السوق : كسرمستوى 4200 و الاغلاق تحت  
========  للمضاربين :
دخول السوق من اى سعر فوق 4888
الهدف الاول : 5100 الاستمرار في المراكز في حالة الاغلاق فوقها 
الهدف الثاني : 5200 الاستمرار في المراكز في حالة الاغلاق فوقها 
الهدف الثالث : 5400 الخروج من السوق و اعادة التحليل للؤشر ثم اتخاذ القرار
الوقف و الخروج من السوق : كسرمستوى 4888 و الاغلاق تحت  
بالتوفيق .....

----------


## بسام العبيد

> تسلم يا غالي 
> تلخيص ما تفضلت به : 
> السوق بوجه عام : صعود
> التفاصيل...  للمستثمرين :
> دخول السوق من اى سعر فوق 4200 
> الهدف الاول : 5400  الاستمرار في المراكز في حالة الاغلاق فوقها 
> الهدف الثاني : 6300 الخروج من السوق و اعادة التحليل للؤشر ثم اتخاذ القرار
> الوقف و الخروج من السوق : كسرمستوى 4200 و الاغلاق تحت  
> ========  للمضاربين :
> ...

 *انت مبدع اختصارك افضل مافي الموضوع كله 
دمت بود*

----------


## بسام العبيد

*ارابتك القابضه 
اغلاق 4.50 
اراها مرشحه للارتداد لمستوى 5 دراهم ثم 5.50 والله اعلم 
الدعم الحالي 4.15
السهم هابط من 10 درهم !!
يستحق المتابعه اللصيقه*

----------


## ابوفيصل العصيمي

بارك الله فيك استاذنا 
مبدع دائماً

----------


## p7i

> تسلم يا غالي 
> تلخيص ما تفضلت به : 
> السوق بوجه عام : صعود
> التفاصيل...  للمستثمرين :
> دخول السوق من اى سعر فوق 4200 
> الهدف الاول : 5400  الاستمرار في المراكز في حالة الاغلاق فوقها 
> الهدف الثاني : 6300 الخروج من السوق و اعادة التحليل للؤشر ثم اتخاذ القرار
> الوقف و الخروج من السوق : كسرمستوى 4200 و الاغلاق تحت  
> ========  للمضاربين :
> ...

 اليوم تم ضرب الدعم المحدد 4888 بقوة ...... و أغلاق المؤشر 4604  
الان : 
المؤشر .... امامه خط الترند الصاعد من قاع  9 سبتمبر 2013 مرورا بقاع بتاريخ 1 يوليو 2014  
و أتوقع ان السوق بصدد الذهاب الي D  
نصبر و نشوف رأي خبيرنا بسام العبيد

----------


## بسام العبيد

> اليوم تم ضرب الدعم المحدد 4888 بقوة ...... و أغلاق المؤشر 4604  
> الان : 
> المؤشر .... امامه خط الترند الصاعد من قاع  9 سبتمبر 2013 مرورا بقاع بتاريخ 1 يوليو 2014  
> و أتوقع ان السوق بصدد الذهاب الي D  
> نصبر و نشوف رأي خبيرنا بسام العبيد

 اتوقع له ارتداد غدا او بعده بالكثير  واحترام ل 4500  لو تم ضغطه لها 
والله وحده اعلم  
في نهاية الموضوع ذكرت مانصه   

> حتى تتاكد انتهاء عمليات التراجع الحاليه

 لذلك التراجع بشكل عام مستمر حتى تظهر اشارات انعكاس لكني اراها قريبه والله اعلم 
بالنسبه للمضاربين تم كسر الدعم مع الافتتاح وبقوه والتغى التوقع قصير المدى

----------


## بسام العبيد

> اتوقع له ارتداد غدا او بعده بالكثير
> واحترام ل 4500 لو تم ضغطه لها
> والله وحده اعلم

 *والفضل لله تحقق ماتوقعنا حيث وصل المؤشر  للمنطقه المحدده 4500 بفارق ثلاث نقاط ل 4497 نقطه 
ثم ارتد منها لاعلى 225 نقطه الى 4725 واغلق قريبا منها عند 4708*

----------


## p7i

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
هذى نظرتي للمؤشر و الله أعلم   
أين انت يا صديقي بسام العبيد .... ننتظر رأيك يا غالي

----------


## p7i

الترند الأخضر ممكن يقف امامه و لا نعلم هل سيرده امام سينطبق قول لا تمسك السكين و هي ساقطة 
عموما المؤشر من أمس أغلق تحت منوسط 200 و هي اشارة سلبية وهذى أول مرة يغلق بشمعه كاملة تحته من فترة طويلة و جدا ممكن تحقق نظرتنا الي D  
نحن في المدرجات حتى تتضح الصورة أكثر في الايام القليلة القادمة

----------


## p7i

اتوقع أن المؤشر يستهدف المنطقة الصفراء في حالة كسر الترند على المدى المتوسط  
و الله أعلم     
.
 والله الموفق

----------


## بسام العبيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> هذى نظرتي للمؤشر و الله أعلم   
> أين انت يا صديقي بسام العبيد .... ننتظر رأيك يا غالي

 *حياك الله  ياعزيزي
الدعم الحالي ع الاسبوعي 4270 الذي شهده الارتداد الثاني 
 اي كسر ل 4200 يستهدف منطقة 3500  *

----------


## الفوركس2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 الرجاء التطرق لسوق دبي واربتك    وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## بسام العبيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>  الرجاء التطرق لسوق دبي واربتك    وشكرا جزيلا

 *عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كسر الدعم 4200 
اعتقد في طريقه ل 3600 دعم الترند الرئيسي 
وارابتك في طريقها ل 3 -2.80  حيث مثلث متماثل كسر لاسفل 
والله اعلم *

----------


## p7i

> اتوقع أن المؤشر يستهدف المنطقة الصفراء في حالة كسر الترند على المدى المتوسط  
> و الله أعلم     
> .
>  والله الموفق

 من 18 أكتوبر 2014 
و نحن و نتوقع 3600 الي 3400 
و مثل ما تفضل الاخ بسام أربتك و الله اعلم بين 3 دراهم الي 2.80 
و في حالة أسوء سناريو و الله اعلم اني اتوقع ان هدف الاعبين الكبار هو كسر 2.35 و بشكل وهمي للتجميع  
 وكله بأمر الله سبحانه و تعالي

----------


## p7i

> من 18 أكتوبر 2014 
> و نحن و نتوقع 3600 الي 3400 
> و مثل ما تفضل الاخ بسام أربتك و الله اعلم بين 3 دراهم الي 2.80 
> و في حالة أسوء سناريو و الله اعلم اني اتوقع ان هدف الاعبين الكبار هو كسر 2.35 و بشكل وهمي للتجميع  
>  وكله بأمر الله سبحانه و تعالي

 لله الحمد و المنه وصل المؤشر لما توقعنا له من اكتوبر 2014

----------


## p7i

تحديث  
أتوقع و الله أعلم سناريو أذا حدث ممكن يكون تأثيره كبير على سوق دبي و مؤلم ..... فأرجو الحذر

----------


## الحجاج

جزاك الله خير على التحليل 
واسال الله ان ينفع بك

----------


## بسام العبيد

> *حياك الله  ياعزيزي
> الدعم الحالي ع الاسبوعي 4270 الذي شهده الارتداد الثاني 
>  اي كسر ل 4200 يستهدف منطقة 3500  *   الملف المرفق 420449

 اغلق سوق دبي 3594

----------


## بسام العبيد

> لله الحمد و المنه وصل المؤشر لما توقعنا له من اكتوبر 2014

 بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خيررر

----------


## p7i

هلا بالغالي و خبيرنا بسام .... 
ما شاء الله عليك ..... توقعك كان في محله .... و العبرة في الموضوع و لله الحمد في الاول و الاخر 
أننا كنا خارج السوق حتى لا نتعلق بأسعار مرتفعه . 
كل التوفيق لكم

----------


## p7i

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة p7i
					  تحديث  
أتوقع و الله أعلم سناريو أذا حدث ممكن يكون تأثيره كبير على سوق دبي و مؤلم ..... فأرجو الحذر      الغالي بسام :
فضلا أذا كان لديك تعليق للشارت الأسبوعي  المرفق 
و اذا ممكن تعطينا نظرة مستقبلية للفترة المتوسطة و البعيده  
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير*

----------


## p7i

> جزاك الله خير على التحليل 
> واسال الله ان ينفع بك

 و جزاك الله خير ...
اللهم آمين و لك مثله

----------


## p7i

اخ بسام 
عزيزي لو عندك تعليق على المشاركة رقم 22 
أو وجهه نظر لمؤشر دبي فضلا  
و تسلم

----------


## بسام العبيد

> اخ بسام 
> عزيزي لو عندك تعليق على المشاركة رقم 22 
> أو وجهه نظر لمؤشر دبي فضلا  
> و تسلم

 حياك الله الان الهدف 2850 اقتربنا منه 
وممكن نشاهد اختبار لمستويات 3500 قبل كسره كاغلاق اسبوعي والله اعلم 
لكن كسرها قبل العوده للاختبار يزيد من السلبيه

----------


## محمد بورصه

أرى أخى الكريم مؤشر دبى هابط بموجه فلات منتظم انتهت فى جلسه الاربعاء بخمس موجات من الموجه c قد تكون موجه w من مركبه والصعود ب x وقد تكون الموجه كلها موجه a من فلات والصعود بموجه b وقد يكون التصحيح انتهى والصعود هو بموجه دافعه ...كل ذلك يعتمد على نوع الصعود القادم هل هو تصحيحى ؟ او دافع ؟  
وارجو قبول مشاركتى ..وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## اسامه أحمد

تهاوت مؤشرات أسواق الأسهم الخليجية بنهاية تعاملات اليوم الثلاثاء، لتعمق خسائر مستثمريها على وقع تصريحات منظمة الدول المصدّرة للنفط (أوبك) التي صبّت فى اتجاه انخفاض الأسعار، بالإضافة إلى صدور بيانات ضعيفة للقطاع الصناعي الصيني.
جاءت تلك التراجعات في الأسواق الخليجية على ضوء عمليات كثيفة شهدتها غالبية الأسهم المتداولة جراء خوف المستثمرين الخليجين من أن تعمد حكومات الدول الخليجية إلى خفض الإنفاق مع هبوط ايرادات تصدير النفط، وهو ما سيضر بالنمو الاقتصادي في القطاعات غير النفطية، مما سيضطر المستثمرين للتخلص مما في حوزتهم من أسهم بغض النظر عن سعر البيع.
وكان الخام الامريكي قد تراجع دون مستويات 56 دولار للبرميل، كما تراجع سعر خام برنت دون مستويات 60 دولار أمريكي للبرميل، وهو أدنى مستوياى له منذ أربع سنوات ونصف.
وبذلك فقد أنهى سوق دبي المالي جلسته بتحقيق ثالث أعلى خسائر خلال عام 2014، حيث هوى المؤشر العام للسوق بنسبة 7.27% ليهبط إلى مستويات 3083.7 نقطة، ليسجل أدنى مستوياته منذ كانون الأول/ديسمبر الماضي.
وهبط المؤشر العام لسوق أبوظبي للأوراق المالية بنسبة 6.9%، ليستقر عند مستويات 3892.08 نقطة، وسط تراجع شبه جماعي لكافة القطاعات بقيادة قطاعات الطاقة والعقارات.
وتراجعت البورصة القطرية بنسبة 3.5% لتستقر عند مستويات 11057.33 نقطة، لتسجل بذلك أدنى مستوياتها في أحد عشر شهراً.
كما اختتمت المؤشرات الكويتية على تراجع بشكل جماعي لتصل إلى أدنى مستوى لها في عامين، فيما  انخفض المؤشر العام لسوق مسقط للأوراق المالية إلى أدنى مستوى له منذ آب/أغسطس 2012، بضغط من الهبوط الجماعي لقطاعات السوق المختلفة.
وتتجه التوقعات إلى أن تبقى أسعار النفط الخام العالمية عامل ضغط على الأسواق المالية الخليجية خلال الفترة القادمة، لاعتماد اقتصاديات تلك الدول على عوائدها من النفط.
يشار أن البورصة البحرينة تغلق أبوابها اليوم وغداً بمناسبة العيد الوطني للبلاد.

----------


## بسام العبيد

*كسر مؤشر سوق دبي منطقة  3500 المحدده سابقا 
وكسر مستويات 3000 ثم عاد لاختبار منطقة الكسر الاولى  3500 ووصل لمنطقة 3880 
والتي تمثل 50% فيبوناتشي 
وحقق اليوم نفس مستويات الامس 3880 تقريبا وعمل دبل توب (قمتين مزدوجه ) مما يحتاج لتاكيد 
لكننا نرشح ان منطقة 3880 قمة للارتداد الحالي  وبدء عمليات جني ارباح  لكن بحده اقل 
بعد تحقيق قرابة 900 نقطه تمثل 30% بوقت قصير 
وتكون 3550 هدف قريب 
والله اعلم بالصواب 
اغلاق اليوم الثلاثاء 23-12-2014 
3719 نقطه*

----------


## p7i

تسلم خبيرنا بسام و الله يعطيك العافيه 
أن شاء الله نتابع الأسبوع الحالي و الذي اتوقع ان يكون بتداولات متوسطة بسبب الأجازات وتصفية المراكز و الله أعلم 
و سيكون لنا تحديث ان شاء الله معك  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## blotkom

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك يا غالي 
بارك الله فيك 
انا متعلق على سهم سلامة حوالي درهم .... و ابغى منك يا غالي تحدد لي هدفه بعد ما تحرك الايام هذه و تعطيني نقطة اخرج منها إن شاء الله  
الله يحفظك و بارك الله فيك

----------


## p7i

> السلام عليكم
> كيف حالك يا غالي
> بارك الله فيك 
> انا متعلق على سهم سلامة حوالي درهم .... و ابغى منك يا غالي تحدد لي هدفه بعد ما تحرك الايام هذه و تعطيني نقطة اخرج منها إن شاء الله  
> الله يحفظك و بارك الله فيك

 أخى الكريم ... انت تقصد الإسلامية العربية للتأمين ش م ع (SALAMA)
المدرجة بسوق دبي ؟ أذا كان الاجابة بنعم ؟؟؟؟ متى وصلت درهم ؟ 
عفوا ممكن توضح السؤال ؟

----------

